# The Killer Find!!



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Went out on Friday with mallard, my brother-in-law and a buddy and shot 14 birds. The birds didn't like all the calling. It just took a couple of clucks and feeding chattering. We had a group of 7 come in and dumped 6 of those. The rest were doubles and singles. We lined up the birds to do pic's and wouldn't you know it A BAND. My dog retrieved every bird we knocked down and I didn't see it. NEVER AGAIN. Anyway we had to do the name in the hat trick and my buddy (Jeremy Z.) got the band under 2 stipulations, that he brings the band to church every sunday and makes a copy of the document that the USFWS sends out. Had a great day!! Can't wait till later this week when we can get out again!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

congrats on the band
there is hope for us north dakotans!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Good for you guys :beer: :beer: 
Atleast there are acouple bands around here


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Congrats on the band! :beer: What type of band was it?

I heard on another site about a group in SD shooting two neck collars and another leg band on opener. I know MN banded a lot of geese this year, I wonder if some of these are coming from there? The MN DNR always claimed there was a 'trans-west' migration from MN into the Dakotas.

Make sure to let us know the info behind it!


----------



## joel barber (Sep 17, 2002)

Doug,

Why does he have to bring the band to church every Sunday?


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Seeings that I haven't shot a banded canada yet, I'd like to see it once a week. It was hard to see the band go to a guy who hunts geese a couple times a year when I have shot so many. So that's the least I ask of him. HEHE!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Doug, do you remember if it was an Avise, Write or Call band? Any wear to it? Just wondering if it was a band from this year, I think some of those MN bands might wander our way.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

It was a Call band. I had some wear. I would guess it to have been banded 2-3 years ago. It'll be interesting to see where it came from. I'll let you know when I find out.


----------

